# Looking for Car lift from Dubai(JVC) to Sharjah



## Costa80 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I am trying to find a car lift from Dubai (JVC - Jumeirah Village Circle) to Sharjah, as some people know, there is no transportation in the area, as RTA still didn't provide bus service here, so i am looking for a car left (*For a lady*).

Appreciate if somebody can help and inform me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look on here http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=car+share+dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------

